# Govt. staff visited my home?!



## krizza (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi guys! I heard from my mom that a staff from the government had visited our home this afternoon for a survey/census. He asked about a lot of things, like how many are living in th house, age, workplace, etc. has anyone experienced this? Im kinda bothered since there are lots of news right now about people pretending to be from govt. then robbing the house. I dont know if its legit or scam, but he showed an ID. He said he will come again with a nurse for my mom since she is a housewife. My mom said no need since she isnt sick but the guy insisted. I dont know now if we should let him at our house when he comes back. Especially now that he knows my mom is always alone at home during the day.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes - this does happen - especially in areas where there are known problems with bachelors sharing accomodation that is meant for single families. This is what they are really looking for.
As always - if you doubt somebody's credentials, you should call the police.
If the peson is genuine, they will have no problem talking on the phone or in person to confirm that they are genuine. If they are not genuine - they will make a hasty exit!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't heard they are conducting a census at the moment. Normally it's in the papers but, as Steve says, there are random checks for overcrowding. The nurse bit bothers me - that seems quite random. Steve's right, if in doubt, call the police.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

They came around the greens once, for a census. Govt. official accompanied by thr building security. Showed his ID and asked typical questions, how many bedrooms, how many people living in the flat, ages, gender, nationalities, status, working or unemployed,etc


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

krizza said:


> Hi guys! I heard from my mom that a staff from the government had visited our home this afternoon for a survey/census. He asked about a lot of things, like how many are living in th house, age, workplace, etc. has anyone experienced this? Im kinda bothered since there are lots of news right now about people pretending to be from govt. then robbing the house. I dont know if its legit or scam, but he showed an ID. He said he will come again with a nurse for my mom since she is a housewife. My mom said no need since she isnt sick but the guy insisted. I dont know now if we should let him at our house when he comes back. Especially now that he knows my mom is always alone at home during the day.


If there really was a census you would know about it. There was one many years ago, and another one planned a few years ago but didn't happen. Both times newspapers were full of information about it, what to do, when it would happen, etc etc.

There is no census going on right now or even planned as far as I know.

Ask which government authority he is from, his name, ID number, tell him you are going to call them to check about the census (or whatever excuse he gives you), close and lock the door and call them. Look up the phone number from the correct website, don't use one he gives you.

I don't know how much authority Dubai Municipality officials have to come and ask questions or enter homes.

How do you know the ID was real?

Why is a nurse necessary to ask questions about or from your mom?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The whole nurse thing is really weird. Smacks of not being genuine to me. If they come back, take the ID and call the police for a check. Doesn't sound right at all. However, they DO random checks in certain areas, and you won't necessarily know about it.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I live in a villa that used to shared by bachelors so from time to time we've had someone say they're from the municipality and check. Thing is, they've never truly been able to convince me - private car, casual clothing and a name tag you could run up in MS Word.

As such I've only ever answered the questions I felt comfortable about and never let them past the front gate. Most have been OK with this, I had one get angry when I wouldn't let him in to look around but I stood firm and he was gone quick enough.

In short, even the police need a warrant to enter your home and if you are in the slightest bit of doubt refuse up any information.


----------



## Fait (Jun 14, 2014)

krizza said:


> Hi guys! I heard from my mom that a staff from the government had visited our home this afternoon for a survey/census. He asked about a lot of things, like how many are living in th house, age, workplace, etc. has anyone experienced this? Im kinda bothered since there are lots of news right now about people pretending to be from govt. then robbing the house. I dont know if its legit or scam, but he showed an ID. He said he will come again with a nurse for my mom since she is a housewife. My mom said no need since she isnt sick but the guy insisted. I dont know now if we should let him at our house when he comes back. Especially now that he knows my mom is always alone at home during the day.


Hi krizza. You're a kabayan I assume because of your origin on your profile.

can you share me where you stay so that if I live nearby, I could warn my wife about this and be alert all the times. 

I don't know why is the government too strict about bachelors sharing under 1 roof. Not all of us are given the blessing of having a AED 10,000 and above salary, hence how can one afford a studio or a whole flat.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Fait said:


> Hi krizza. You're a kabayan I assume because of your origin on your profile.
> 
> can you share me where you stay so that if I live nearby, I could warn my wife about this and be alert all the times.
> 
> I don't know why is the government too strict about bachelors sharing under 1 roof. Not all of us are given the blessing of having a AED 10,000 and above salary, hence how can one afford a studio or a whole flat.


Quite simply because you'll get 10 guys crammed into a tiny apartment or villas partitioned off. Families don't feel comfortable with large groups of men about and it can be quite intimidating.


----------



## Fait (Jun 14, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Quite simply because you'll get 10 guys crammed into a tiny apartment or villas partitioned off. Families don't feel comfortable with large groups of men about and it can be quite intimidating.


How about if you're living in a 3 bedroom flat and only 5-6 people only living there and no bunk beds, etc. 2 couples per room. Will the government still going to crucify you for that since it is still considered "Sharing".


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> They came around the greens once, for a census. Govt. official accompanied by thr building security. Showed his ID and asked typical questions, how many bedrooms, how many people living in the flat, ages, gender, nationalities, status, working or unemployed,etc


Pretty much the same thing happened to us recently. this was Abu Dhabi (and not an area where they would be concerned about overcrowding etc)


----------

